# Leg Clay



## lucy007 (13 December 2011)

I am new to hunting so am after some advice. 

For those who clay their horses legs after a days hunting...

do you make judgment as to whether you need to clay legs after a particular day, or clay every time...

and do you clay just fronts, or hinds aswell? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TwoPair (13 December 2011)

I find legs are usually too muddy to clay after hunting (if you are talking putting it on there and then). Imo if you're claying or what have you to remove heat then by the time you're back from the meet natural cooling would have pretty much done the job for you. I'd be loathe to use clay ANYWAY as once its dried it then acts as an insulator keeping any residual heat in. You'd be better bandaging on ice packs, cold hosing, or using something like this if you're worried : http://www.equiplus.co.uk/Equinice-bandage-coolant.htm


----------



## bellatrix (13 December 2011)

Yes what TwoPair says! Once the clay has cooled it actually 're-heats' the leg, so actually not that useful after all...

I'd also do it after every meet, on every leg.

I'd rather get some cooling/ice boots or just get some tubi-grip, an ice pack and bandage it on. Cheaper option


----------



## JenHunt (13 December 2011)

I try not to clay legs if I can help it - we have enough clay round here without adding more! 

I only clay if I think the horse has done something, and even then I cold hose and ice first to make sure the legs are properly cold.

the equinice bandages are a good option if you feel you need to put something on for travelling home.


----------



## lucy007 (13 December 2011)

Thank you all, this is very helpful.


----------

